# Electrician



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

I am looking for a licensed and insured electrician to install a ceiling electrical box and a chandelier. Anyone have any recommendations? I live up off of nine mile road near UWF.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good friend of mine owns and operated goodyear electric, Hardworking and dependable. He will do you a good job.


----------

